# Japan powder board



## frankblack (May 8, 2012)

Hi,

I have a trip to Japan booked for February 2016. First time.
Currently my quiver is 2010 Ride Antic, 2012 Ride Machete wide, and 2014 Ride Machete GT.
All at 157.
I am 5'11" and 180lbs.

None are really suitable for powder. I don't want to take one of my current boards, and end up struggling to stay up and moving.
Therefore i am looking at a pow board.

I really like Ride boards, and want to get one specifically for powder, as i will be doing a lot more of this.

Have been looking at 2013 Slackcountry 161. The last with UL.

Questions:
Is the UL heaps better than the later models?

Would a Highlife UL be an option?

Any other suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Get a 100% dedicated pow stick, my vote is for the Jones Hovercraft....it's got all the tech, you can get good prices and with it's shape it even rips on groomers.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

What about the alter ego if you're set on a ride snowboard


----------



## frankblack (May 8, 2012)

Hovercraft doesn't look that cheap to me. Not much used around either. \looks awsome though. If you have somewhere you think i should look........

As for Alter Ego, would it be as good on pow as slackcountry or highlife?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

frankblack said:


> As for Alter Ego, would it be as good on pow as slackcountry or highlife?


Not even close.

Also, where in Japan will you go?


----------



## frankblack (May 8, 2012)

Central Hokkaido.
Pretty much back country, fresh tracks for 8 days.

Jones looks great. Really tempted by Slackcountry by the reviews.
But so expensive.
Am in Australia by the way.


Would love a second hand option, but nothing around.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

New in plastic 2014 162W Ride High Life UL PM me if interested &
New 2015 Snowtrooper N.S. 164W


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

frankblack said:


> Am in Australia by the way.


Offshore Snow Shapes are from Australia. They specialize in pow boards and seem to spend a lot of time in Japan. They even organize trips there. You should check them out, if you don't already know them.

OFFSHORE SNOW SHAPES - Offshore Snow Shapes

If you research a bit and check out what the japanese powder gurus are shaping and riding, you will find out that they mostly ride tapered setback boards with long noses and short tails. And they often are quite wide.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Offshore Snow Shapes are from Australia. They specialize in pow boards and seem to spend a lot of time in Japan. They even organize trips there. You should check them out, if you don't already know them.
> 
> OFFSHORE SNOW SHAPES - Offshore Snow Shapes
> 
> If you research a bit and check out what the japanese powder gurus are shaping and riding, you will find out that they mostly ride tapered setback boards with long noses and short tails. And they often are quite wide.


I like their boards! But a bit expensive in my opinion.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Hovercraft floats.:hairy:


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Extazy said:


> I like their boards! But a bit expensive in my opinion.


Their prices are probably in australian dollars. Just like mine are in canadian dollars. If you convert it in US dollars, it will all make sense.


----------



## bbsnz (Dec 13, 2013)

I have the same dilemma, think I might end up with a 161 Fish and a 148 YES 420 - just to make sure all bases are covered! 

I wouldnt open your options on other brands/shapes/designs. A lot of people say how hard some pow shapes are to ride when not in pow, I have never had this problem personally.

The Hovercraft is also in the running there too....


----------



## jesboogie (Oct 26, 2014)

*I just added a HOVERCRAFT 152 to my stable*

I know that there is a certain shaper in Japan that makes Hokkaido specific boards, Id roll with one of those once I got there. It is a whole area specific gestalt. My new (to me) Hovercraft just arrived today and I am super psyched to test it out this season. It stiff as shit. Got it for $300 shipped off ebay, almost brand new. JD


----------



## frankblack (May 8, 2012)

Would have bitten at that price too!!


----------



## Clevocapri (Jun 7, 2014)

If you don't want a pow only board check out a Yes Pick Your Line.

They definitely can handle Japanese powder and still go well on groomers or tracks into powder runs.


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

jesboogie said:


> I know that there is a certain shaper in Japan that makes Hokkaido specific boards, Id roll with one of those once I got there. It is a whole area specific gestalt. My new (to me) Hovercraft just arrived today and I am super psyched to test it out this season. It stiff as shit. Got it for $300 shipped off ebay, almost brand new. JD


Gentemstick are a local made brand from Niseko.....some of those boards are gorgeous and apparently ride great (I haven't had the pleasure).....but they are kinda expensive. 

I lived in Sapporo for 2 years and rode a Salomon Powder Snake 163, mostly all off piste. I'd love to give the Hovercraft or Fish a go in Hokkaido powder. On the mountain you the whole spectrum of boards....true twins, tapered, directional etc etc I wouldn't get hung up on which kind of board to get, but I'd definitely size up a little bit just to make sure that I wasn't sinking through the light powder and running aground.....especially if I'm gonna be out the back of beyond 

Capita Charlie Slasher looks fun......I think thats gonna be my next board. I bought a Capita Thunderstick last season for earlyish and late season and was well impressed with it. Would like to give their powder-loving boards a go

Central Hokkaido.......be riding around Furano, Kamui, Asahidake etc?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Tubby Beaver said:


> Gentemstick are a local made brand from Niseko.....some of those boards are gorgeous and apparently ride great (I haven't had the pleasure).....but they are kinda expensive.


Some Gentemsticks are locally made, some come from China factories. Not that it matters.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Mig Fullbag said:


> Their prices are probably in australian dollars. Just like mine are in canadian dollars. If you convert it in US dollars, it will all make sense.


makes sense now. I like how you can customize and it costs the same. Some boards have tons of length options!


Tubby Beaver said:


> Gentemstick are a local made brand from Niseko.....some of those boards are gorgeous and apparently ride great (I haven't had the pleasure).....but they are kinda expensive.


I checked some of their "The snowsurf" models and I am shocked at their lengh and waist specs.

ModelMERMAID
Length1510 mm
R.Length1033 mm
FE.edge1127 mm
Nose292 mm
Waist242 mm
Tail260 mm
Sidecut R.10500/6200 mm
Setback-27 mm
Stance470-550 mm
Tepersd16 mm
SidecutDep25 mm
CAM.4 mm


----------



## frankblack (May 8, 2012)

Central Hokkaido.......be riding around Furano, Kamui, Asahidake etc?

Yep. 
8 Days back country.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Extazy said:


> I checked some of their "The snowsurf" models and I am shocked at their lengh and waist specs.
> 
> ModelMERMAID
> Length1510 mm
> ...


What do you find shocking in those specs?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Extazy said:


> I like their boards! But a bit expensive in my opinion.


My mate just got his new pow board for Japan!!!!!

* If you're a member of Boardworld, you get a 10% member discount!!!!! Even on a Custom Board!!!!!

Offshore Snurf's Up Custom 164 Powrock, with FLUX SF Bindings, all ready for Japowing!!!!!


----------



## frankblack (May 8, 2012)

What did he end up paying?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

frankblack said:


> What did he end up paying?


Pretty sure they retail for $800, so $720 delivered!!!!! AUD so about $550US!!!!!

But same goes for any boards, either on site or sourced through them!!!!!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

frankblack said:


> Hovercraft doesn't look that cheap to me. Not much used around either. \looks awsome though. If you have somewhere you think i should look........
> 
> As for Alter Ego, would it be as good on pow as slackcountry or highlife?


Here ya go 313$ is a dam good deal for that stick

On Sale Jones Hovercraft Snowboard up to 40% off


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mizu Kuma said:


> My mate just got his new pow board for Japan!!!!!
> 
> * If you're a member of Boardworld, you get a 10% member discount!!!!! Even on a Custom Board!!!!!
> 
> Offshore Snurf's Up Custom 164 Powrock, with FLUX SF Bindings, all ready for Japowing!!!!!


Sweet looking board. Would ride. :hairy:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Sweet looking board. Would ride. :hairy:


Yeah, I've already told him that I'm gonna have to give it a test drive!!!!! 

That's if I'll be able to pry it off his feet, then keep em off long enough to swap the bindings round the other way!!!!! :embarrased1:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Love the skeleton on the snowboard:hairy:










:snowboard2:


----------



## frankblack (May 8, 2012)

Here ya go 313$ is a dam good deal for that stick


Cheers buddy.
I pulled the trigger on it.
Even with postage to Australia it saves a couple hundred dollars.

Thanks to the folks who PM'd me.
Will keep your suggestions in mind for by boarding partner.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Sucks about the postage but right I get it, glad you were atleast able to save a little coin.

You won't regret it, first time I ride my hovercraft on a pow day was a HUGE eye opener and believe it or the thing rails on groomers.

Also the wood grain/top sheet is beautifull, this is a board you'll want to hang on your wall someday.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

frankblack said:


> Here ya go 313$ is a dam good deal for that stick
> 
> 
> Cheers buddy.
> ...



Great buy... :hairy:






:snowboard4:


----------



## frankblack (May 8, 2012)

Any thoughts on which bindings i should bolt on to the hovercraft?
I have a pair of both Ride Maestro, and Ride El Hefe.

Please don't say i have that the binding i have aren't suitable for Japan powder!!!!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Bindings are far less crucial in pow than board shape. If you're on hardpack with the Hover the Hefes, but sonce you wont be the Maestros for sure. More tweak and surf out of that urethane highback.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

frankblack said:


> Any thoughts on which bindings i should bolt on to the hovercraft?
> I have a pair of both Ride Maestro, and Ride El Hefe.
> 
> Please don't say i have that the binding i have aren't suitable for Japan powder!!!!


Why would they not be??

The Maestros would be perfect.

Hefes would still be ok. But... Maestro for more playfulness.

Edit: oh. What Nivek said.
Also, Frank Black is awesome.


----------



## frankblack (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the tips.
Maestro it is.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

frankblack said:


> Here ya go 313$ is a dam good deal for that stick
> 
> 
> Cheers buddy.
> ...


I have a hovy and it's really an all time deck.

Very fast, Super stable and due to sidecut wants to straightline and plow thru everything. Edge hold is above average and annihilates groomers.

Its basically a freeride board disguised as a powder deck.

An EXCELLENT choice


----------



## Angler (Nov 28, 2010)

Might want to consider a Burton Con Artist. After all it was made in conjunction with a Japanese rider for Burton. Made for the terrain in Japan.


----------



## frankblack (May 8, 2012)

Hi again.
More questions.

The hovercraft i was going to get us now unavailable in 156.

I normally ride a 157 all mountain.
I am 178cm and 80kg.

Can i safely ride a 152 in hovercraft?
I have heard you can ride up to 10cm shorter than normal.

Any intel would be most appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

frankblack said:


> Hi again.
> More questions.
> 
> The hovercraft i was going to get us now unavailable in 156.
> ...


As pow board in Japan? Not a chance.


----------



## frankblack (May 8, 2012)

IN your opinion, if 152 is not a go, should i just fork out some more money to make it happen and get a 156 not on special, or should i look at something like the Slackcountry UL i was originally looking at?


----------



## frankblack (May 8, 2012)

Would 160 be too long for my 178 height and 80kg weight?
Specifically for Japan, and thinking about maneuverability in tree.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

frankblack said:


> Would 160 be too long for my 178 height and 80kg weight?
> Specifically for Japan, and thinking about maneuverability in tree.


160 is fine. Maybe too small. 
Maneuverability comes from more factors than just the lenght.

So you ride a 157 for all mtn. And were contemplating a 152 for japan powder? :facepalm1:


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

Nitro Quiver


----------



## frankblack (May 8, 2012)

So you ride a 157 for all mtn. And were contemplating a 152 for japan powder? :facepalm1:[/QUOTE]

The face palm is really not necessary.
Clearly i am here for advice because i don't have the knowledge, and not criticism of my lack of knowledge.

To recap:
I wanted a 156, and there were some cheap as you will see from earlier in the thread. Not available now.
The only cheap option is a 152. Hence the question. Not contemplation.

Either way, i got my hands on a 160.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't worry man, everyone is just freaking cause its nearly snow time. 
I'm gazing over the mountains atm, leaves are red and yellow, snow is not far off


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

frankblack said:


> So you ride a 157 for all mtn. And were contemplating a 152 for japan powder? :facepalm1:
> 
> The face palm is really not necessary.
> Clearly i am here for advice because i don't have the knowledge, and not criticism of my lack of knowledge.
> ...


So did you get a 152?

:facepalm3:


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

frankblack said:


> Either way, i got my hands on a 160.


Good stuff. When they say you can ride 10cm shorter than normal, they mean in relation to your normal pow deck size, not your groomer. So you don't need to go massively bigger on a Hovercraft to get the same affect as some other powder boards where you would.

Have to echo what's been said, you are going to LOVE that board. I'm still riding a first-year Hovercraft. Was discouraged at the time by a few on here (well, lightly pointed in a different direction  ) from getting a powder board (the HC's weren't so well know then, so it wasn't clear it would be good out of the pow too), given my needs at the time. But never regretted it in the slightest - life changing in pow, and still a demon on the groomers too. Have since split it too. And more and more boarders from this forum are riding the Hovercraft these days, as you can see on this thread, with not a bad word said against it that I've noticed. Awesome stick, enjoy


----------



## frankblack (May 8, 2012)

F1EA said:


> So did you get a 152?
> 
> I got a 160.


----------



## frankblack (May 8, 2012)

RagJuice Crew said:


> Good stuff. When they say you can ride 10cm shorter than normal, they mean in relation to your normal pow deck size, not your groomer.
> 
> 
> That is exactly the type of information i was after.
> ...


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

frankblack said:


> That is exactly the type of information i was after.
> Obviously my mind was a bit twisted by the concept.
> Cheers for that.
> Am reassured by the 160.


:thumbsup:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

frankblack said:


> F1EA said:
> 
> 
> > So did you get a 152?
> ...


----------



## frankblack (May 8, 2012)

Yep. Am hanging out. Can't come soon enough.


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

frankblack said:


> Yep. Am hanging out. Can't come soon enough.


Man you really caved. The Nitro Quiver would have supported you at 154cm. Its full camber too....giving you more high speed stability than the 160 you bought. You really went unnecessarily big here. the 156 hovercraft would have been a better fit.


Have fun in the trees


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Most of the pics and vids I've seen of Japan show really nicely spaced trees. Not exactly like having to pick your way through some of the pine thickets here in CO. And hell, I still oversize on pow sticks despite that. When I'm buying a pow stick, I want FLOAT above all else. Nothing puts a premature end to a great pow day like burned out legs and nothing prevents burned out legs better than a board that refuses to sink.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

TimelessDescent said:


> Man you really caved. The Nitro Quiver would have supported you at 154cm. Its full camber too....giving you more high speed stability than the 160 you bought. You really went unnecessarily big here. the 156 hovercraft would have been a better fit.
> 
> 
> Have fun in the trees


We get it, you like to the Nitro Quiver. Good for you. I have never ridden it, but it looks like an interesting board.

The other guy is going to be very happy with his Hovercraft 160. It should be great for what he is looking for - back country and fresh tracks in Central Hokkaidou. Certainly looks like a much better fit than the Nitro for places like Asahidake. 
And he will be just fine in the places that have trees...


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm 183cm, 95kg and ride a 163......regularly in and out the trees and don't have a problem turning. 

SG, RE Gentem....is that a recent thing or have they always had production in China? I was under the impression that the inflated price was due to them making it locally. I'd love to have a go on one.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

TimelessDescent said:


> Man you really caved. The Nitro Quiver would have supported you at 154cm. Its full camber too....giving you more high speed stability than the 160 you bought. You really went unnecessarily big here. the 156 hovercraft would have been a better fit.
> 
> 
> Have fun in the trees


So you cant ride a 160 in the trees? 
Fool


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ETM said:


> So you cant ride a 160 in the trees?
> Fool


You forgot to add this!!!!!


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

ETM said:


> So you cant ride a 160 in the trees?
> Fool


I ride a 161 and a 163 through trees. Where in my post you think I stated that a 160 cant be ridden in the trees?

I was pointing out that a 160 is unnecessarily big for him in the trees given his size. Im sure he will probably be able to accomplish it assuming hes a decent rider....but do you kind of understand where I was going with my post?


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

He's right at the upper end of the weight range for a 156 H/C, but bang in the mid-range for a 160. It's not too big for him, it's exactly the right size and a great fit. And being a similar build riding that same board and size, I'm speaking from experience. He'll be laughing in the trees, it's all good.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

TimelessDescent said:


> but do you kind of understand where I was going with my post?


Honestly, no. Seemed like you were just being a dick because the guy didn't buy the board that you would've bought in that situation. The guy bought a board that well suits his intended use. Yeah, it's not the exact board I would've bought either, but different strokes for different folks. I think there's a really good chance that he's going to really enjoy it.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Seems like a good choice to me.

the OP has 20 pounds on me and I ride a 164. No problems in the trees.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

RagJuice Crew said:


> He's right at the upper end of the weight range for a 156 H/C, but bang in the mid-range for a 160. It's not too big for him, it's exactly the right size and a great fit. And being a similar build riding that same board and size, I'm speaking from experience. He'll be laughing in the trees, it's all good.


This.



linvillegorge said:


> Honestly, no. Seemed like you were just being a dick because the guy didn't buy the board that you would've bought in that situation. The guy bought a board that well suits his intended use. Yeah, it's not the exact board I would've bought either, but different strokes for different folks. I think there's a really good chance that he's going to really enjoy it.


And this.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I think there's a really good chance that he's going to really enjoy it.


Coz Japan  
Honestly peeps on this forum pigeon hole shit way too much. 2cm here or there is nothing, even more so in Japan where its nothing to be waist deep 10 or more days a month.
I see japanese dudes who are shorter and lighter than probably anyone on this forum riding boards you have never heard of that are well over head height and fucking loving it.


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

^^^^^ Absolutely!!


----------



## frankblack (May 8, 2012)

I am pretty settled with the 160 now that i have more info.

I struggle to float on 157 decent all mountains deck as it is (when i get some pow), so i probably should have taken my lead from there. 

I would be interested in what other people would have gotten instead. 
For me this will be a dedicated powder board, so have approached it from that angle. I just wanted to get guaranteed float, and not waste part of my trip trying to get the correct gear because i didn't get a dedicated deck. I have other boards for other conditions. 

I will definitely feedback when the time comes.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

What would I have gotten?

161 Capita Spring Break Tree Hunter


----------



## frankblack (May 8, 2012)

Quite a bit more expensive though.
Looks like interesting designs though.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, the price tag is the only reason I don't have one. Sick board, bit too many other really good boards for quite a bit less.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

frankblack said:


> I am pretty settled with the 160 now that i have more info.
> 
> I struggle to float on 157 decent all mountains deck as it is (when i get some pow), so i probably should have taken my lead from there.
> 
> ...


If you are struggling on a 157?:eyetwitch2:

160 in any profile is gonna be almost identical.

Especially if it's 10 times deeper than anything you ever seen.

You want to guarantee float, go 10 cm bigger & wider.

Fuck, neni is a tiny little chic & she rocks 160's.

If you are a 110 pound dude? Then scuse me.
You are right on track with your 160.


TT


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

timmytard said:


> & wider.
> 
> TT


rookie error


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

timmytard said:


> If you are struggling on a 157?:eyetwitch2:
> 
> 160 in any profile is gonna be almost identical.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Glad you got the board you wanted.....but boy, I must be way off from everyone else.....I was going to recommend the Rad Air Tanker 200 !!!


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

timmytard said:


> If you are struggling on a 157?:eyetwitch2:
> 
> 160 in any profile is gonna be almost identical.


It's really, really not.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

RagJuice Crew said:


> It's really, really not.


In 6 inches of snow no.

When it's tits deep yes

You can taper a 160, add rocker, blah blah, that just sinks the back end.

Key word, sinking.

I thought we were going for float?


TT


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

timmytard said:


> You can taper a 160, add rocker, blah blah, that just sinks the back end.
> 
> Key word, sinking.
> 
> ...


You nailed it there man. Taper, swallowtail, no tail (hello hovercraft etc) all promote sinking the back to keep the nose up. The result is your board is not parallel to the snow so you are pushing snow, slowing yourself down.

Intermediates tend to like that though, especially in flat terrain. I know I used to like it, now you couldn't pay me to ride a swallowtail or no tail board on a tits deep day.


----------



## SuperRalfons (Nov 8, 2011)

NewEr pow boards tend to be wider . That with The right camber profile and maybe some taper Will make you floaty. 1 cm in width gives a lot more float then a cm or 2 at the tips.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Yep sure I'd classify Jeremy Jones as an intermediate.........since ya know he shaped the board himself ~eye roll~


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

ETM said:


> You nailed it there man. Taper, swallowtail, no tail (hello hovercraft etc) all promote sinking the back to keep the nose up. The result is your board is not parallel to the snow so you are pushing snow, slowing yourself down.
> 
> Intermediates tend to like that though, especially in flat terrain. I know I used to like it, now you couldn't pay me to ride a swallowtail or no tail board on a tits deep day.


And there you have it folks, straight from the horses mouth. This dude got snowboarding on lock down.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, all those great swallowtailed and taperd powder boards out there are for beginners and intermediates only. GTFO

Sometimes people take their own *personal preferences* a little too far and start treating them like cold, hard facts.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

ItchEtrigR said:


> And there you have it folks, straight from the horses mouth. This dude got snowboarding on lock down.



Right.......people need to understand that "swallowtail" type boards having a mostly flat tail enables them to ride far more efficiently\effectively in deep snow that traditional bidirectional boards.

A turned up tail is far far less usable in deep snow........there is actually science and physics in involved in snowboard design, sounds like someone is trying to justify not owning a powder specific stick.

I'm fine leaving it up to the pro's and trusting people like JJ to know how to design things like big mountain and powderboards.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Right.......people need to understand that "swallowtail" type boards having a mostly flat tail enables them to ride far more efficiently\effectively in deep snow that traditional bidirectional boards.
> 
> A turned up tail is far far less usable in deep snow........there is actually science and physics in involved in snowboard design, sounds like someone is trying to justify not owning a powder specific stick.
> 
> I'm fine leaving it up to the pro's and trusting people like JJ to know how to design things like big mountain and powderboards.


I must have forgot to hit the sarcasm switch.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

ItchEtrigR said:


> I must have forgot to hit the sarcasm switch.


Not at all I was agreeing with you


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

timmytard said:


> You can taper a 160, add rocker, blah blah, that just sinks the back end.
> 
> Key word, sinking.


Which still isn't "almost identical" though, no?



linvillegorge said:


> Sometimes people take their own *personal preferences* a little too far and start treating them like cold, hard facts.


Yeah, might be alright


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

RagJuice Crew said:


> Which still isn't "almost identical" though, no?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, might be alright


In terms of how it feels, I do believe, yes.

When it's tits deep, they are gonna ride almost identical.

Cause most people aren't even gonna be able to tell, they never get tits deep powder.

That guy, is prolly gonna struggle. Regardless of profile.

So if that guy is having a hard time floating on a 157, a 160 in tits deep, he's still struggling, maybe not as much but, he ain't gonna get the float he would on a 166Wide.

I used to have a NS Legacy 174Wide @ a buck 60.

Whe I stopped anywhere in powder, I just stopped.

Everyone around me would sink if they stopped.

I would be standing 2 feet taller than them everywhere.

That's float.:hairy:

TT


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

timmytard said:


> *In terms of how it feels, I do believe, yes.*
> 
> When it's tits deep, they are gonna ride almost identical.
> 
> ...


Not in my experience with the board, no, it won't. The marketing blurb isn't far wrong, it really does ride like a much bigger board in powder (but keeps it shorter and manoeuvrable. That's the point I suppose!), even tits deep powder. 

And never mind a 160 v 157 - my comparison is a 160 HC to not only a 155, but a 160 "normal" board. That huge shovel nose, wide front, set back stance and shaped flat tail make a huge difference. And the physics backs it up. 

I can't see how he'll struggle tbh. The fact anyone that rides/has ridden a HC thinks the same is telling. 

But hey, it's all just opinions. As long as he has fun that's all that matters, and I can't imagine he won't


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

RagJuice Crew said:


> Not in my experience with the board, no, it won't. The marketing blurb isn't far wrong, it really does ride like a much bigger board in powder (but keeps it shorter and manoeuvrable. That's the point I suppose!), even tits deep powder.
> 
> And never mind a 160 v 157 - my comparison is a 160 HC to not only a 155, but a 160 "normal" board. That huge shovel nose, wide front, set back stance and shaped flat tail make a huge difference. And the physics backs it up.
> 
> ...


I'm a buck 60, if I was going to Japan & I wanted to guarantee float?
No way in the world I'm bringing a 160

That's the size of board neni would bring to Japan @ a buck 20.

Sure he might keep the nose up in a 160, but float?

Nah I wouldn't call it floating. Now you have 180lbs on a heavily tapered board.

Better grab a life jacket 


TT


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Yep, all those great swallowtailed and taperd powder boards out there are for beginners and intermediates only. GTFO
> 
> Sometimes people take their own *personal preferences* a little too far and start treating them like cold, hard facts.


lol relax man.
When you are doing it right the only part of the board in the snow is the tail. No tail = a big reduction in speed.
Like I said, I used to love boards like that but now I see their down side as my riding in deep pow improved my needs changed. 
You writing off everything I say, doesnt worry me one bit.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm not writing off everything you say. There's more than one way to build a pow stick. Taper and/or swallowtails are time proven elements of design and can't just be dismissed. If they're not for you, that's fine too.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

See, this guy isn't sinkin, cause he's not on a tapered swallow tail!!!!!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> See, this guy isn't sinkin, cause he's not on a tapered swallow tail!!!!!


:laughat2:

That one's worth stealing, holy shit hahaha.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

:laughat2:



Mizu Kuma said:


> See, this guy isn't sinkin, cause he's not on a tapered swallow tail!!!!!


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I'm a buck 60, if I was going to Japan & I wanted to guarantee float?
> No way in the world I'm bringing a 160
> 
> That's the size of board neni would bring to Japan @ a buck 20.
> ...


So you keep saying, and yet having ridden the board that's not what happened. Besides, 160 alone is meaningless. Not all boards are the same, 160 X is not the same as 160 Y. Maybe try ride the board? In the mean time, let's just agree to disagree and I'll grab ya a beer up in Whis some time soon ccasion14:


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

P.S. I do love that the thread has had posters telling the OP he has chosen both too big, and too small, a board though. When no one can agree on what you've done wrong you must be doing something right... :laugh:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I'm not writing off everything you say. There's more than one way to build a pow stick. Taper and/or swallowtails are time proven elements of design and can't just be dismissed. If they're not for you, that's fine too.


Because Terje is always going slow when he rides his no tail fish right?


----------



## SuperRalfons (Nov 8, 2011)

Width!!!!!!!!


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

ETM said:


> You writing off everything I say, doesnt worry me one bit.


I listen to every word you say. It's obvious your one of the few people around here who knows what he's talking about, you give us insight on the builders aspect and all that stupid amounts of pow you get to ride on the regular. So your words hold a lot of weight around here. I'm positive your designs/ideas work for you and will work for a lot of others and in Japan where its stupidly deep but not often steep if I was going to ride there you'd be the first I contact cuz that's what you do. Like Linvil I just don't buy your thoughts on taking swallow/short/tapered tails out of the whole equation. I think they work for a lot of people of all sorts of ability in all sorts of geographics. Last I recall your a pretty big dude, tall as well, I think that has a lot of influence on your designs and preferences.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> Because Terje is always going slow when he rides his no tail fish right?


That's because he's an intermediate


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

:skateboarding1:


hikeswithdogs said:


> That's because he's an intermediate


Exactly


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

OP will be fine.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Yeah, good board choice for the OP if HE likes it.

The more I ride the more I feel the differences in boards through the years and days on snow. When you get 30 solid pow days a season instead of 1 it makes a difference. I rode a setback slightly tapered(like 2cm taper) board last season for most days and it was pretty great until the snow got really dense. Then it was hard to slash it compared to the typical lighter powder days. 

I spend a lot of days on a Twin the prior season and would get wiped out tired on any pow day so I went to the setback and it helped ALOT on 90% of those days.

I just got a set back mini swallow tail that is on the way and am looking forward to those dense deep pow days that the PNW is known for. 

Really, there is a place for every board in the quiver. IMO if you want a quiver killer type board then you don't ride enough days because there really isn't a board to comfortably do EVERYTHING on. There is a board for a range of stuff but not for the whole range of everything..... and for everyone...

Between my son and I we probably rotate through 15 boards, he regularly rides 10 of them.... I regularly ride only 2 of them....

I guarantee you I am not gonna split a 152 park board for some deep backcountry pow riding, or any length of twin for that matter....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I agree that there is no true quiver killer, but I will say that I can ride a NS The West or a Capita DBX in any condition possible and have a blast. I'll always have a dedicated pow stick for the amazing deep days, but I could definitely get it all done with either of the two previously mentioned boards.


----------

